# Upgrading Asus n55sf ram, hard drive and warranty



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

I am going to buy a Asus n55sf and I am will upgrade the ram to 16GB (ddr3) and hard drive (500GB+, 7200rpm). 

What would be the best way to upgrade (best ram, best hard drive) and will this void my warranty with Asus?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The maximum amount of memory for that laptop is 8GB according to the specs.

What will you be doing that would require 16GB if memory?

Upgrading memory or hard drive won't void the warranty.


----------



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

The maximum amount of memory for that laptop is 8GB according to the specs.
thank for telling me 

What will you be doing that would require 16GB if memory?
don't even know what ram does to tell you the truth, I thought the more ram you had the more process you could have running however my friend told me "that is incorrect".

Upgrading memory or hard drive won't void the warranty.
Thanks for that information as well 

what hard drive should I use/upgrade to?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How much memory and hard drive space does the laptop currently have?

Have you ordered the laptop yet? If not then you can change the hard drive size there.


----------



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

How much memory and hard drive space does the laptop currently have?
8GB of ram and 750 GB 5400rpm (I want 7400rpm).

Have you ordered the laptop yet? If not then you can change the hard drive size there.
Yes I have bought the laptop and love it


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

The laptop is pretty much specs filled (8Gb DDR3 max.), and are you sure your 750Gb HDD is 5400rpm, and not 7200? It's not impossible, but i've never seen a 750Gb HDD *not *7200rpm, even the external USBs.. Anyway, if it's speed you want, forget the HDD, and use an SSD instead. That's speed! But of course, comes with a price tag.. lol


----------



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is the exact laptop I bought Buy N55SF-V2G-SX005V Notebook | Read Reviews | Dick Smith Online Shopping


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Apparently it's a 5400rpm HDD, but you can always confirm in Device Manager description, or using PC Wizard, if it gets too confusing in Device Manager..

Still, my best recommendation for an upgrade that's worthy of your money... *SSD*!! It's way more faster than an hard drive, better for portable usage cuz it virtually has no risks of malfunctioning with a fall, bump, hit, etc.. And it rises a considerable amount of battery autonomy.

Cheerio!


----------

